# pay home depot 5k get 100k worth of work???



## harness (Oct 15, 2008)

has any 1 herd of such a thing in their area?


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

where did you see that craigslist


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Wanna buy some ocean view property in Nevada?


----------



## harness (Oct 15, 2008)

yea thats what i thought, actualy i have heard 2 contractors in my area talk about it, luckly we have been to busy to chase new leads let alone a pipe dream


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Tell you what, send me the $5,000 and I will get you $100,000 worth of work.


I think.


:laughing:


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> Tell you what, send me the $5,000 and I will get you $100,000 worth of work.


I prefer the reverse.... you send me $100,000 and I'll get you $5,000 worth of work :whistling


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

RobertF said:


> I prefer the reverse.... you send me $100,000 and I'll get you $5,000 worth of work :whistling



The check is in the mail.

:laughing:


----------



## John the estmtr (Oct 7, 2008)

We tried working for them for a while.... Never lead to anything except nightmares. People who want to buy the paint, but think you should buy primer (and not charge more than you already quoted). HD also requires the use of their special calculator for pricing, which will put you very high on a customer's bid list. My company is usually one of the highest residential bids, and the HD calculator drove us up nearly 20%. They get a cut of your work.


----------



## lokito (Oct 29, 2008)

*I believe you*

Hi, just joined the site, I'm in Toronto and worked for Home depo this summer, I'm a high end painter and couldn't belive what Home depo was selling to their costumers. The worse of all is that customers accepted and pay for it. Only guraranteed you had is that the job comes with warranties but the mess has already been done.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

lokito said:


> Hi, just joined the site, I'm in Toronto and worked for Home depo this summer, I'm a high end painter and couldn't belive what Home depo was selling to their costumers. The worse of all is that customers accepted and pay for it. Only guraranteed you had is that the job comes with warranties but the mess has already been done.



They will also require background checks on every worker plus a drug test which you pay for.

:no:


----------



## pbdaz (Nov 8, 2008)

*Actcual Contract for Home Depot*

This is part of the actcual Agreement you would be signing. 
xxx replace the big box name and their partners.

*Relationship. *
Independent Contractor. The Subcontractor will provide the Services and perform its other obligations under this Agreement as an independent contractor, at its own risk and expense, and not an agent, employee or in a joint venture with xxx xxxxx. This Agreement does not and will not be construed to create any partnership or employment whatsoever as between xxx xxxxx and the Subcontractor and the Subcontractor will not, by reason of any provision herein contained, be deemed to be the employee, partner or agent of xxx xxxxx nor to have the ability, right or authority to assume or create, in writing or otherwise, any obligation of any kind, express or implied, in the name of xxx xxxxx, except as, and to the extent, set forth in this Agreement. 

*Representation by Subcontractor to Customers.* While obtaining and performing xxx xxxxx Jobs, Subcontractor is a representative of xxx xxxxx and will be working exclusively under the xxx xxxxx brand. Additionally, while obtaining and performing xxxx xxxxx jobs, Subcontractor is a representative of xxxx xxxxx and working exclusively under the xxxx xxxxx brand.
xxxxx Agreement. Where applicable, Subcontractor acknowledges that it has received, reviewed and approved a copy of the xxxxx Agreement. The Subcontractor covenants and agrees with xxx xxxxx that it will perform and observe all the covenants and conditions on the part of xxx xxxxx to be observed and performed under the provisions of the xxxxx Agreement as it relates to the Location. The Subcontractor agrees that it will not do or permit to be done anything which requires the prior consent or approval of xxxx xxxxx or any other party whose consent may be required pursuant to the xxxxx Agreement without first obtaining the prior written consent of such party or parties. 

*Authority to Bind xxx xxxxx.* Subcontractor only possesses authority to bind xxx xxxxx and xxxx xxxxx to customer contracts for the Services pursuant to this Agreement, in accordance with identified and acceptable estimating standards. Subcontractor does not have authority to bind xxx xxxxx or xxxx xxxxx to any other agreement, even if Subcontractor enters into the agreement to aide him in performing the Services. 

*Insurance.* The Subcontractor must obtain and maintain at all times during the Term of this Agreement, at Subcontractor's sole expense: (i) Commercial Automobile Liability, "any auto", including owned, non-owned and hired automobile for limits of not less than $1,000,000 per occurrence; (ii) Commercial General Liability Insurance of not less than $1,000,000 per occurrence and $2,000,000 in the aggregate; and (iii) Workers' Compensation or Employer's Liability Insurance, as applicable, in an amount no less than required under applicable State Law with respect to Subcontractor's employees. Subcontractor must provide xxx xxxxx with certificates of insurance evidencing the foregoing coverages and, with respect to the Commercial Automobile Liability and the Commercial General Liability Insurance policies referenced above, naming xxx xxxxx as an additional insured with respect thereto. Additionally, Subcontractor must also provide to xxx xxxxx a "Waiver of Subrogation" in xxx xxxxx's favour from Subcontractor's Commercial General Liability Insurance carrier. Each policy must contain a provision that it is not cancellable for any reason except on thirty days' prior written notice. Subcontractor acknowledges that this Agreement will not be effective, nor will Subcontractor be permitted to commence providing the Services, until xxx xxxxx has received the certificates of insurance required under this Section 

*Warranty:* Subcontractor agrees and acknowledges that Subcontractor is solely responsible for honouring and satisfying all customer warranty claims arising from Subcontractor's performance of the Services during the Term of this Agreement, consistent with the warranty obligations contained in the xxxxx Agreement and the xxx xxxxx Customer Contracts (collectively the "Warranty Obligations"). For warranty claims arising from another subcontractor's performance, Subcontractor will, upon xxx xxxxx's request, ensure the completion of all warranty work arising from his/her Locations. 

*Other Business.* Except as set forth in Section 3.8, during the Term of this Agreement, Subcontractor may, as it sees fit, engage in business activities in addition to providing the Services, provided they do not unreasonably interfere with Subcontractor's ability to perform all of its obligations hereunder. 

*Prohibited Contracts. *During the Term of this Agreement and for a period of one (1) year after its termination, Subcontractor agrees not to enter into any agreement with xxxx xxxxx, any Person owned by or affiliated with xxxx xxxxx, or any other similar to xxxx xxxxx home service company, to perform services within 100 miles of the Location, on behalf of such Person, that are similar to or competitive with the Services. 

*Non-Solicitation.* Subcontractor agrees that, during the Term of this Agreement and for a period of two (2) years after its termination, Subcontractor will not, directly or indirectly, either alone or in concert with others, solicit or entice any employee of or consultant to xxx xxxxxto leave xxx xxxxx or work for any third party, whether or not such third party is in competition with xxx xxxxx. Subcontractor agrees that during the term of this Agreement, Subcontractor will not directly or indirectly, either alone or in concert with others, solicit or attempt to solicit any business from any of xxx xxxxx's customers (including actively sought prospective customers contacted by Subcontractor to solicit painting bids for xxx xxxxx during the Term of this Agreement). 

*No Guarantee of Success.* Subcontractor acknowledges that the success or failure of Subcontractor's business is dependent on many different factors. Subcontractor agrees and acknowledges that it has not entered into this Agreement based upon any express or implied promise, representation, warranty or guarantee of any kind by xxx xxxxx as to the level of Gross Receipts or profitability that Subcontractor may expect as a result of this Agreement. Subcontractor further agrees and acknowledges that it has entered into this Agreement voluntarily, having fully evaluated for itself the nature and magnitude of the possible risks involved.

*Administrative Charges.* Subcontractor will pay to xxx xxxxx upon execution of this Agreement a non-refundable charge of $5,000 per store for each Painting Services Location. Thereafter, Subcontractor will pay xxx xxxxx an annual non-refundable charge of $5,000 per store for each Painting Services Location, which will be due and payable on each annual Painting Renewal Anniversary, so long as the Agreement is in full force and effect as of such date. 
4. Particular Obligations. In particular, but without limitation, Subcontractor acknowledges and agrees to undertake/assume the following responsibilities under the xxxxx Agreement as they relate to the Location:
(i) an in store 'lead generation' presence of a minimum of eight hours and 4 leads per week per store as required under the xxxxx Agreement, for each Location.

buying no less than 95% of merchandise for xxxx xxxxx projects at xxxx xxxxx (a requirement of the xxxxx Agreement). Subcontractor must itself arrange a line of credit or some other suitable credit facility acceptable to xxxx xxxxx to permit Subcontractor to purchase equipment and other supplies necessary for Subcontractor to fulfill its obligations under this Agreement 

*xxx xxxxx Painting Compliance requirements*

The following must be submitted before you can receive an invitation to training
1. 3-5 customer references, and 1supplier reference (including names and phone numbers).
2. Background screening consent forms filled out for yourself, your employees who will be working on xxxx xxxxx job sites, and a guest for training (if a guest will be attending).
3. IRS Form W-9, and Homeland Security I-9 Form
4. Proof of General Liability and Commercial Automobile Liability 
5. Worker's Compensation
6. Waiver of subrogation in the favor of xxx xxxxx Painting on the General Liability
Your General Liability and Commercial Automobile policies must list xxx xxxxx Painting as an additional insured and your Worker's Compensation policy must list xxx xxxxx Painting as certificate holder. Your insurance company will need the following to complete this task:
Please make sure that you have adjusted your insurance to coincide with the amounts required by xxxx xxxxx. (1 million for Commercial Automobile insurance and 1 million per occurrence/2 million in aggregate/1 million products-completion operations aggregate/50,000 fire damage for General Liability)
:blink:

Licensees will be required to pay $5,000 annually to "secure" a store location and 26% of gross sales.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I would never work for a client that was sucking the teet of HD or any other "box store".
Can you imagine the headaches those people would provide for you?????

I am asked some of the dumbest questions by the throngs of "weekend warriors" in the paint isle as I am looking for a bucket of joint compound.

The best ever was "Are you a painter?" 

I was in full whites with Sherwin Williams written all over me, including the white Dickies SW hoodie...

*Total *effing morons.

Not a chance would I ever bind myself with a contract to that nightmare.


----------



## SFPINC (Nov 19, 2008)

HD also require a 24% royalty on each project you work on with them.


----------



## MPD (Nov 21, 2008)

HD also require a 24% royalty on each project you work on with them.


They actually want 30%!!!!


----------

